# Apps keep appearing in the carousel problem...



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I have the 7" HD Fire and there are some apps that keep appearing in the carousel. I delete them from the carousel, go to my book or game, come back and they are in the carousel again! I've tried deleting and then syncing and I think that worked once. But the 2nd time I went back to the carousel they were there again! I'm not opening those apps so they shouldn't be appearing on the carousel once I delete them from it, right? It's getting rather frustrating as I don't want them cluttering up the carousel. It's the same 6 apps over and over again. Do I need to go somewhere else to close them out? Are they perhaps somehow running in the background even though I've not played them ever?? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think I noticed that too. . .apps I definitely hadn't used reappearing.  They weren't ones I particularly wanted -- had just loaded to check 'em for someone -- so I just removed them from the device.  That solved that problem.  But, yeah, when you remove 'em from the carousel, they shouldn't come back on their own -- definitely send feedback to Amazon, ideally sharing which apps are doing it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I would guess they are still running in the background, as exiting the app doesn't necessarily close it. You might try installing one of the battery use monitors, such as GSam Battery Monitor. It will also show you what apps are running in the background; you can see if the apps that keep reappearing are still running after you exit them.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Good idea Betsy -- you can also force them to close. More/Applications/Installed Application.  Change filter to 'running applications' and see what it says.  If there are any you don't want running you can select it and then force it to stop.


----------



## wavesprite (Apr 27, 2009)

Oh this has happened to me.  Sometimes it will be a webpage that I looked at a few weeks ago, and I'll think "Is someone giving me a message to go back to that webpage?"  hehe.  Books have shown up and even apps!  Thanks for the advise on the force close.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

How do you delete things from the Carousel?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Good idea Betsy -- you can also force them to close. More/Applications/Installed Application. Change filter to 'running applications' and see what it says. If there are any you don't want running you can select it and then force it to stop.


Ann, this is interesting with a view to what we were discussing elsewhere about Audible not being available on the Fire in the UK. When I followed your above instructions to find out what applications I had installed / running - there was the Audible app! Not only installed but apparently running! 

BUT, when I just go to the ordinary app list to use it - not there! It seems like they do intend to make it available on there at some point but the current software doesn't allow you to access it. But it's odd that it shows as actually _running_. Should I stop it? Curiouser and curiouser.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> How do you delete things from the Carousel?


Hold your finger on the item you want to delete and a menu will pop up with the option to delete from the device or carousel.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I would guess they are still running in the background, as exiting the app doesn't necessarily close it. You might try installing one of the battery use monitors, such as GSam Battery Monitor. It will also show you what apps are running in the background; you can see if the apps that keep reappearing are still running after you exit them.
> 
> Betsy


I'll give this a try and see what it says. Some of the apps I never even opened though. But maybe after I downloaded them they opened automatically and keep running...guess I'll find out.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Ok, the apps are not running in the background. I assume it is just a glitch then since others have had the same issue. Anyone have the feedback email address handy?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> Ann, this is interesting with a view to what we were discussing elsewhere about Audible not being available on the Fire in the UK. When I followed your above instructions to find out what applications I had installed / running - there was the Audible app! Not only installed but apparently running!
> 
> BUT, when I just go to the ordinary app list to use it - not there! It seems like they do intend to make it available on there at some point but the current software doesn't allow you to access it. But it's odd that it shows as actually _running_. Should I stop it? Curiouser and curiouser.


Probably won't work...I tried to stop it as I don't use it and nothing happened. I would delete it if I could 

Sent from my Kindle Fire HD via tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KindleGirl said:


> Ok, the apps are not running in the background. I assume it is just a glitch then since others have had the same issue. Anyone have the feedback email address handy?


You should be able to send feedback from the device by going into settings. There was a menu choice for feedback in the original Fire; I don't have the new one so can't tell you the specific settings.

However, I would first call Kindle CS (Amazon US customers inside the US: 1-866-321-8851, outside the US: 1-206-266-0927. Other customers, see here.) to see if they can help you with it.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

On the HD, Help & Feedback is the top option when you pull down the menu bar and tap 'more'.  When you select it, there are 4 choices; the bottom is Feedback.  You can choose which feature you want to provide feedback on and then there's field to type in what you want to say. If you want you can provide a 1 to 5 star rating.  

They warn you that when you send feedback, your device logs go to customer support so they can assist you.  But to actually get that assistance, I think you'd have to call in, or use their "call me back" service.


----------

